# removing rear seats



## kenshi (Jul 20, 2005)

Ok, so im looking into buying an s14 but i have kind of a special case. I need to be able to fit a six foot tall standupbass in my car. I was wondering if anyone reading this has ever removed the rear seats from their car.

If so are the rear seats the only thing seperating the trunk from the cabin or is there some sort of wall behind the back seats.

In a lot of cars like the Lexus sc300, the gas tank is located behind the back seats, is this the case with the s14? I hope not.

I know i could just go with an s13 fast back but i like the s14 body style better

anyway, Kind of a stupid question but any help would be awesome,

thanks


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

the S14 back seats fold down and you can see straight into the trunk. is that what you needed to know?


----------



## kenshi (Jul 20, 2005)

*Thanks*

Yep thats exactly what i needed to know. Like i said its kind of a stupid question, but before i started test driving i needed to know. 
Thanks a lot


----------



## kane2g (Jan 18, 2005)

I like the S13 fastback better than my S14. Lot more room for anything. But to each their own.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

The box will not fit the trunk on a s14 is stepped. If you want to add that much weight consider a different car, one that handles like shit from the factory so you wont make it any worse with all the weight.


----------



## Nik33615 (Aug 3, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> The box will not fit the trunk on a s14 is stepped. If you want to add that much weight consider a different car, one that handles like shit from the factory so you wont make it any worse with all the weight.


Im pretty sure he is talking about a musical instrument, not a "bass box". If I am correct I have a suggestion for you. Why don't you bring the bass with you while your looking at cars so that you can check to see if it will fit. Yes I realize this isn't exactly practical but if you really want to be sure that is most likley your best bet. Hope you find a good one! good luck...Nick~


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Yeah poor choice on my part, i misread, but there is still no way your going to fit it in a s14 240


----------

